
Hillary Clinton says she wants to be the CEO of Facebook - johnny313
https://www.cnet.com/news/hillary-clinton-says-she-wants-to-be-the-ceo-of-facebook/
======
mehly
She gonna run the company from a nursing home?

~~~
Fjolsvith
No, she will get passed over by the board in favor of someone else, probably
by a narrow margin.

